# Mazuri expiration



## franeich (Oct 5, 2010)

I have had a bag of mazuri for about a year. It has been in the freezer the whole time. Its in a ziplock freezer bag. I just get out what i need every time. Do you guys think I should replace it. It doesn't smell bad .


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Oct 5, 2010)

I believe it is still good. I am still working my way thru a 25 pound bag that is a year old and has been kept in my pantry not the freezer. I haven't seen any reason to believe the stuff goes bad...


----------



## Seiryu (Oct 5, 2010)

I have had mine for I want to say half a year now? Kept in a cool pantry too. No odd smells or mold. I think it's one of those things that you can use until you see something bad like mold or something.

But I could be wrong on that. Tortoises still eat it up with no problems.


----------



## Tom (Oct 5, 2010)

I think its fine too. I keep mine in a tub in that breezeway barn that you know so well.


----------



## franeich (Oct 5, 2010)

Thanks guys. Im glad its still good because I havent used much of it. My year old sulcata loves it but I only give it once or twice a week.


----------



## Madkins007 (Oct 5, 2010)

When you make an expiration date, you have to assume the worst case scenario to protect yourself as much as you can legally- freezers that go out or are set badly, stored open and laying around rather than in a sealed bag, tossed in a freezer after bad things have already started to happen, etc.

A year is probably fine if you have been at all careful, but some of the oils will degrade over time, and some of the vitamins will loose potency. I doubt you'd see much real difference in actual use.


----------



## shelledfriends (Oct 8, 2010)

Mazuri, and other pellet form diet, are good even after a year when stored properly but the reason the company recommends using it within a year is because the Vitamins and minerals start loosing their potency as time goes by so after a year they are not very effective. That's what I was told by the manufacturer.

Michael


----------



## bettinge (Oct 9, 2010)

I have the last cup or so from a 25lb bag that is a year old this month. I have kept it in a Rubbermaid storge bin with a desiccant the whole time. The torts still eat it and it looks and smells fine!


----------



## fel1958 (Oct 10, 2010)

there are no expiration dates on mazuri bags.the company told me to keep it in a cool dry place.dont let moisture, rodents,bugs get into it.i have never put it in a freezer.


----------

